# Cool trac-hoe



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

First time I have seen one like this.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah a Mini mini excavator. I own a dig It, that I am considering selling off so I can pay some bills. The ones pictured are not mine. I have to get mine out of the garage to take some pics but it is the same model. The one pictured has rubber pads, where mine has the turf outriggers


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a BC 322 that I like very well..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Do tou realize how small the one I posted is? And it digs 7' deep. Almost zero turn clearance so you can swing it around almost right against a wall. I want one of these.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's cute..:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

SewerRatz - how deep will that one dig? For working on grass, I like the idea of wheels as opposed to treads. I'm sure it does a little less damage to lawns.






paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Do tou realize how small the one I posted is? And it digs 7' deep. Almost zero turn clearance so you can swing it around almost right against a wall. I want one of these.


 I do know how small it is, I rented one once. My Dig it does not need a trailer, you fold up the rear caster wheels and hook it to your hitch and then unlock the drive wheels and tow it to the job site. It digs down 8 1/2' 

I just realized the one pictured is the 158 mine is the 148. The 148 unit you can remove the drive wheels and install small caster wheels in their place, and swing the rear caster wheels in to narrow its profile then you can push it through a 36" wide opening.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> SewerRatz - how deep will that one dig? For working on grass, I like the idea of wheels as opposed to treads. I'm sure it does a little less damage to lawns.
> 
> paul


It has the same weight distubtion of a large lawn tractor.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

slickrick said:


> It's cute..:laughing:


I agree Slick...
IT IS CUTE!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the specs on the Dig it. In case anyone is intrested. http://www.feterl.com/Pug/htdocs/dig_it/backhoe_specs.htm


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i wonder how the little hoes like that perform when you get into roots and shale ?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We dont have rocky ground here at all. The small ones like I have pictured will dig through roots about 1.5" in diameter. That one in the pic rents for 160 a day. Cant beat that...why own it unless you used it alot.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> We dont have rocky ground here at all. The small ones like I have pictured will dig through roots about 1.5" in diameter. That one in the pic rents for 160 a day. Cant beat that...why own it unless you used it alot.


So you can say *NO* when buddies ask to borrow it. :jester:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Here is the specs on the Dig it. In case anyone is intrested. http://www.feterl.com/Pug/htdocs/dig_it/backhoe_specs.htm


 What does a little rig like that sell for??


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

leak1 said:


> i wonder how the little hoes like that perform when you get into roots and shale ?


they don't.....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a little one like that. The tracks could move in and fit on the ramp of my old cube van, so it was drive in drive out. And it was light enough that i could have the contractor lift it into the foundation with a bobcat and a chain. It sucked in aggressive soils, but saved alot of back work. It would also fit thru 36" doors, so it was good on commercial remodels.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> What does a little rig like that sell for??


 Brand new they were 18K I am not sure what they are getting for them new now. I see them used all the time for 10K to 16K

I have a 2 foot and a 1 foot bucket also a 3 foot wide flat backfill blade. It tears through roots with ease. Frozen ground takes a little time but does get through it. 

I remember one job my buddy and I televised the line and I went out to locate the spot. Once I pinpointed where we where digging I went back in the basement to pack up the camera, while my buddy got the Dig it going. After about 15 minutes of me pulling back my camera and cleaning up the mess I heard this loud gurgle come from the sewer. I went outside and Mike already hit the sewer line had a hole 4' wide by 6' long by 6' deep dug. Dropped in our shoring when down and cut out the running trap and made the repair.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We leave the toys in the sandbox, and roll up with this


----------

